

Help Us Make Our UI library open source - JarekS

Hi!
We are looking for some help - maybe there are here people that are familiar with JS/jQuery/CSS and would like to help us open source our UI ? We would like to 
make it as an jQuery plugin (we already have few elements of the UI done that way).<p>In return we offer eternal fame - as a startup we can not give much else.<p>You can see our UI in action here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYB34STU9FE
our website: http://www.smartupz.com
======
dannytatom
I don't think I get the question, do you need people to help you open source
it or help you work on it?

If the latter, stick it on GitHub and submit it here. It looks nice from the
video, so I'd imagine a few people would get on board.

~~~
JarekS
Good idea with the GitHub. But we could use someone that could help us prepare
it GitHub ready. I though that during summer holidays there should be some
people willing to be part of such interesting project :)

